# Straight/wavey coat will it ever curl????????



## Simone

Hi I'm new to poodles. I got my princess (standard poodle: Tia) a few weeks before Christmas, as a rescue and I love her to bits. She's 6 months.

And I need some advise from real poodle people.

But her coat is quit straight on the last 2-3inches, closer to the root it is very wavy and the short bits around her neck are curly..err

Don't get me wrong I love her bouncy fluffy puppy coat, but will it get curly eventually I've heard that it can take up to two years for the coat to fully develop, is this true?

Please Help
Simone


----------



## CharismaticMillie

She is only 6 months so she still has puppy fluff. She will go through coat change as she gets a bit older (mine is almost 12 months old and she is in coat change right now) and her wavy puppy fluff will (ideally) turn to dense, curly hair. 

Also, how long is her coat? You say "the last 2 or 3 inches" so I assume her coat must be quite long. It does tend to be a bit straighter as it gets longer.


----------



## Simone

Here coat is about 6 inches long. 
I love the bouncy fluff and want to enjoy it while she has it, but at the same time I keep worrying it would not get any curlier.

Do all poodles go through this or are some born curly?
Is 12 months the typical age or does it vary? :alberteinstein:


Thank you so much
Simone


----------



## PaddleAddict

My mini never really had the puppy fluff, it was always curly and pretty dense for a puppy coat. My friend who breeds toy poodles couldn't stop remarking about his coat when she met him at 4 month old. Although it didn't stand up as nicely as it does now that he's older (he's about 15 months now). 

But it's very normal for poodle to have the straighter puppy fluff. The timing of the coat change (as far as I am aware) can start anywhere from 9 months to 18 months.

6 inches of hair, can I say holy cow? You have more patience than me, LOL.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

All poodles are born with softer, wavier puppy coats. As they get older, their soft puppy coat is replaced by a coarse, curly coat. Now, some adult poodles have better coats than others (better meaning coarser - soft coats tend to mat more easily). 

Also, certain color poodles (I think reds and whites) have a tendency to have softer coats (again, groomers/white/red poodle owners please correct me). 

I would say coat change (which is when the puppy loses its puppy coat) generally occurs around a year of age (give or take a few months older or younger). You may notice adult hair beginning to come in much sooner. When my puppy was around 6 - 7 months I started noticing patches of much coarser, curlier hair. Right now she is about 50/50 soft-wavy puppy coat and coarse, curly adult coat. You will know your puppy is in coat change when her coat begins to mat practically overnight.

ETA: Like PaddleAddict, my puppy also was born with a very coarse puppy coat (which I have heard is typical in browns??). But still, compared to her even coarser adult coat, it was relatively soft and wavy.


----------



## Simone

Thank you so much it has been a great relief to hears this.:adore:


----------



## Feathersprings

Here are pics of Hoolie at 5 mos and at 11 mos. His coat is getting very coarse on his neck ,back an a bit on his sides so far.. You can see how much currlier he is now.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

How tall is Hoolie? He looks pretty tall in that last photo!


----------



## Feathersprings

Last time I measured him he was about 25" tall.. not huge.. but it has been a while.. need to do it again  His father was 27" but Mom was small.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

That is actually pretty close to Millie's size. She was 24.5 inches tall when I measured her last...about 2 or 3 weeks ago. Hoolie looks taller than that in the photo - its probably the angle! Though Millie's parents were only about 24.5 inches tall and 25.5 inches tall.

Sorry for going off topic.

Back to poodle coat discussion!!


----------



## Simone

What a hansome chap. 

Tia's coat looks very simular to Hoolie's coat in the first pic. 

At what age did you first put him in a puppy pants trim?


----------



## Feathersprings

This is the first clip i put him in at 6/7 mos. and now am growing him out a bit.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

ChocolateMillie said:


> All poodles are born with softer, wavier puppy coats. As they get older, their soft puppy coat is replaced by a coarse, curly coat. Now, some adult poodles have better coats than others (better meaning coarser - soft coats tend to mat more easily).
> 
> Also, certain color poodles (I think reds and whites) have a tendency to have softer coats (again, groomers/white/red poodle owners please correct me).
> 
> I would say coat change (which is when the puppy loses its puppy coat) generally occurs around a year of age (give or take a few months older or younger). You may notice adult hair beginning to come in much sooner. When my puppy was around 6 - 7 months I started noticing patches of much coarser, curlier hair. Right now she is about 50/50 soft-wavy puppy coat and coarse,curly adult coat. You will know your puppy is in coat change when her coat begins to mat practically overnight.
> 
> ETA: Like PaddleAddict, my puppy also was born with a very coarse puppy coat (which I have heard is typical in browns??). But still, compared to her even coarser adult coat, it was relatively soft and wavy.


My new Puppy is a brown and he has a very soft, starting to curl at the base coat. His Doggy Daycare lady calls him Monkey-fur. My last Spoo was black and had tight, tight curls from the day I brought him home. He was a Therapy dog, and the elderly ladies LOVED running their fingers through his curls! Don't get me wrong, I love the Brown Monkey-fur, but I'm really hoping it changes to curls eventually


----------



## FozziesMom

You will miss the puppy fluff when it's gone, I promise. As much as I love the wooly sheep feel of a poodle coat, there's just something about puppy fluff that makes me all googly eyed. (and wait til you go through coat change....)


----------



## LEUllman

Beau is almost 20 months old now, and still no sign of curls. I'm starting to wonder if he will always be a fluffster.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Really? Beau still doesn't have curls?! I have heard that whites do tend to have softer coat.

Millie is 14 months and she has lots of adult coat now. Her ears are still straight puppy fluff and it drives me bonkers because it is hard to keep them looking nice.


----------



## Keithsomething

I think I missed out on the puppy fluff with Elphie, hers never really dried completely straight, so it always seemed to be in a state of dishevel XD

But my new girl Heaven, oh man she has puppy fluff galore! I absolutely love it, lol. I know it's not ideal for a show dog, but I hope I have this puppy hair forever


----------

